# Logiciels > Microsoft Office > [Toutes versions] comment dsactiver le bouton VBA

## NABIL74

Bonsoir  tous,

Je veux savoir comment dactiver le *bouton "Visual basic"* d'un document Word afin de protger un code de toute modification.

Merci d'avance.

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,

Mme su tu dsactives un bouton, ou le ruban au complet, il va rester les raccourcis-claviers.

----------


## NABIL74

> Bonjour,
> 
> Mme su tu dsactives un bouton, ou le ruban au complet, il va rester les raccourcis-claviers.


Oui je sais. Mais on peut le dactiver via un code d'un langage de dveloppement en dsactivant ces raccourcis claviers.


Ce que je cherche  savoir, c'est comment dactiver le bouton "Visual basic" d'un document Word?

merci

----------


## clementmarcotte

Bonjour,

Le bouton n'est pas li au document, mais au ruban et au modle. Mme si tu dsactives le bouton, ton utilisateur n'a qu' utiliser l'onglet dveloppeur du ruban.

Mme si tu dsactives le bouton, n'importe qui peut retrouver des outils gratuits chez Microsoft ou ailleurs pour remodifier ton ruban.

Ce n'est pas en dsactivant tout que tu vas empcher quelqu'un de modifier ton code.

Mme qu'un individu moyennement dbrouillard peut utiliser Word, et mme Excel pour modifier le code VBA et mme exporter le module au complet.

Si ton ide est de protger ton code  tout prix, ce n'est pas en dsactivant des boutons que cela va marcher.

Le plus simple c'est probablement de faire un modle spcifique avec ton propre ruban et de mettre ta macro sans ce seul modle. Parce que si tu mets ta macro dans le modle Normal, elle est disponible dans tous les documents bass sur ce modle-l, mme ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de ta macro. Et si tu dsactives les boutons du modle Normal, tu empches tout le monde de modifier leurs propres macros aussi. C'est carrment abusif.

----------


## NABIL74

> Le plus simple c'est probablement de faire un modle spcifique avec ton propre ruban et de mettre ta macro sans ce seul modle. Parce que si tu mets ta macro dans le modle Normal, elle est disponible dans tous les documents bass sur ce modle-l, mme ceux qui n'ont pas besoin de ta macro. Et si tu dsactives les boutons du modle Normal, tu empches tout le monde de modifier leurs propres macros aussi. C'est carrment abusif.


Bonsoir,
Oui t'as raison. Peut-tre avec un modle a va se faire!

Je continue mes recherches...

----------


## XLRATOR

Bonjour Nabil74,
Vous pouvez faire appel a des logiciels gratuits pour la personnalisation des rubans office tel que "Office Ribbon Editor" ou "RibbonX Visual Designer" mais, comme les autres l'ont dj signal, il est presque inutile de le dsactiver puisque les raccourcis claviers serait l'alternative pour les plus avertis, alors autant verrouiller votre projet VBA plutt que dsactiver le bouton de l'diteur.

Bien Cordialement.
Karim

----------


## NABIL74

> Bonjour Nabil74,
> Vous pouvez faire appel a des logiciels gratuits pour la personnalisation des rubans office tel que "Office Ribbon Editor" ou "RibbonX Visual Designer" mais, comme les autres l'ont dj signal, il est presque inutile de le dsactiver puisque les raccourcis claviers serait l'alternative pour les plus avertis, alors autant verrouiller votre projet VBA plutt que dsactiver le bouton de l'diteur.
> 
> Bien Cordialement.
> Karim


Merci pour votre rponse.

Je ne veux pas passer par des logiciels tiers. Je veux coder tout a sous mon langage de programmation.

Comment verrouiller le projet VBA?

Merci

----------


## XLRATOR

Bonsoir,
Dans l'diteur de Macro allez vers le menu Outils >>> Proprits de Projet VBA >>> 

Dans la fentre de proprits du projet allez dans l'onglet ProtectionCochez la case Verrouiller l'affichage du projetTapez votre Mot de passe puis confirmezSauvegardez votre classeur



La prochaine fois que vous essaierez d'ouvrir le projet VBA aprs la rouverture du classeur, vous serez appel  saisir le mot de passe.

NB: Il serait judicieux de changer de titre  cette discussion, puisque elle couvre tout galement le verrouillage d'un projet VBA.

Bien cordialement.

----------

